# Fairy Tale Style Bench With Chainsaw



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A lot of you already know that I think a chainsaw is a precision cutting tool. This is a pretty good example. But, it is just not my cuppa, and don't need a bench anyway. On the other hand, it could likely be easily converted to a rocking bench, don't have a downed tree tho. However, figure some of you may want to cut down a neighbor's tree, and give it a shot. You'll likely have more chance of success if you ask your neighbor first.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Fa...insaw/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...using an aluminum ladder for guiding the first cut is brilliant! Both legs are coplanar which is critical.
If the first cut is perfect the following cuts will be also. 
The only issue with the ladder trick is that you need a pretty decent sized log...not going to work with the small stuff.


----------

